# Blankety, Honeylove, Viva Glam II



## frankie! (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm still looking for my perfect nude lipstick! Nars chelsea girls was too orange, and Mac myth was too orange as well. (NC15, pigmented lips)

Are there any significant differences between mac blankety, honeylove and vivaglam II? And what do you all think about those three lipsticks, any opinions? I was also considering Hug Me, but I concluded that it would be too dark for what i'm looking for (i might be wrong.. haha)

Thank you! :loveya:


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 7, 2006)

I also have pretty pigmented lips..
and when I tried out honeylove, my lips looked like nothing different.
Get the vivaglam!


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes, the Viva Glam II is a wonderful 'nude' lipstick--plus all the proceeds go to AIDS research!! Two great things in one!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 9, 2006)

i'd go with Viva Glam II. i really like Myth (i'm an NW15) but Blankety...to me, is just way dark. it looks weird on me. you might want to try it though because there's a huge difference in how things look on cool and warm skintones, like Myth...isn't orangey at all on me


----------

